# New items



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Well golf season has been over around here for the last month or so. I have got back into turning. Tried the crush grind mechanism for a pepper mill; did some potpourri holders (tutorial by Bob Hamilton on Woodturners Online) and toothpick holders. CC welcome. The tooth pick holders are made of sassafras and laminated wood. The pepper mill is also laminated wood. The potpourri holders are birdseye maple and walnut laminated. Finished with the Beall Buffing System


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job on the turnings. With the Beall buffing system, what do you use for a finish? I've tried a lot of different things for finishes. For my pens I like CA glue.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't help it.....but I have to say.....fantastic work looks very professional. Just great, I like the work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dennis those are beauties. I do like the peppermill. I make a lot of toothpick holders and found that if you make the cup inside the holds the toothpicks slightly longer if someone happens to pull the whole thing out the toothpicks won't go everywhere. I make the inside cup about 3/4" to 1" high. Works great. Just a thought.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments. Good idea about the toothpick holder Bernie. With the Beall buffing system, there are 3 compounds and 3 differnt buffing wheels that you use. There is a video on YOUTUBE. Before I retired from teaching, I had one the kids in machine shop make me a rod that I could put all 3 wheels onto and run it on my lathe. I could send you a pic. On the Beall Tool website they have a pic of the3-wheel system.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nicely done Dennis. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't love to receive any of those as a gift.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I use the beall buff system only with a motor that runs at 1750 rpm. I use tripoli, white diamond, and I don't use carnuba wax because it shows finger prints to easily so use Renaissance Wax. It is a wax used by conservaters. It is a brand of microcrystalline wax polish that is widely encountered in antique restoration and museum curation. Best of all it doesn't show finger prints. It is expensive but takes very little on a piece. I have a can that is 3 yrs old and I have only used about a 1/3 of the can. 

Also when using the beall buff system make sure you don't use the white diamond on dark porous wood such as walnut. Don't ask me how I know.:angry: I will tell you it is a long nasty job to get all that white out of the pores. Just a heads up.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Bernie. How do you apply the Ren. wax? I've heard other guys use this wax with or after buffing with Beall? Can I use the flannel wheel (used for carnuba) for the Ren. wax? It's a paste isn't it?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dennis I would advise against using the same wheel if you have already used carnuba on it. Or if you have used it very little I would take some 60 grit sandpaper or a hacksaw blade and clean the wheel before using the Ren wax. Yes it is a small tin of paste. I apply it with a soft, small piece of T-shirt. After a minute or two I buff it.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful little projects, like every one of them especially the toothpick holders. Beautiful wood and great finish and will definitely try the Beall buffing system. Well done.


______________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis as someone just starting out your work is inspiring to me. There are only so many bowls that I can make before my fire box gets filled up. I've moved on to ring holders for a lack of any other ideas but now I have a few more things to try.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Dennis as someone just starting out your work is inspiring to me. There are only so many bowls that I can make before my fire box gets filled up. I've moved on to ring holders for a lack of any other ideas but now I have a few more things to try.


Thank you Art for the kind words. I have been thinking of doing ringholders as well. Could you post pics when you get one done?


----------



## Blooprints (Jan 19, 2013)

*Cool signature quote*



Iceman567 said:


> Great job on the turnings. With the Beall buffing system, what do you use for a finish? I've tried a lot of different things for finishes. For my pens I like CA glue.


Love the woodwork!
It looks very professional and artistic.

Iceman,
The quote in your signature, "A word to the wise ain’t necessary – it’s the stupid ones that need the advice." is funny especially because it's the stupid ones that usually never heed the advice.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Fourdown said:


> Thank you Art for the kind words. I have been thinking of doing ringholders as well. Could you post pics when you get one done?


Here is one made out of a branch from a Elderwood tree. They are small and there fore can be turned rather quickly. For someone just starting out like me it gives me practice without having to spend a lot of time preparing the wood. Just cut a piece of branch and go to working making sawdust.


----------

